# Network expansion



## abdelilah (Mar 26, 2013)

Hello everyone,

We have a network configured this way: 192.168.1.1/24 and we reached its limit. Is there any way to extend it having the same scheme and keeping communications between the machines, I've tried 192.168.2.1 but it simply doesn't work.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 26, 2013)

Stick a router between the two subnets and configure routing correctly.


----------



## abdelilah (Mar 26, 2013)

Thank you for the answer but can you give an example of how to route them correctly?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 26, 2013)

http://www.jbmelectronics.com/product/tcp.htm


----------



## abdelilah (Mar 26, 2013)

I'll dig this out and reply when done, thank you.


----------



## borov (Mar 26, 2013)

You can use netmask /23 (255.255.254.0)

```
#ipcalc 192.168.1.1/23
Address:   192.168.1.1          11000000.10101000.0000000 1.00000001
Netmask:   255.255.254.0 = 23   11111111.11111111.1111111 0.00000000
Wildcard:  0.0.1.255            00000000.00000000.0000000 1.11111111
=>
Network:   192.168.0.0/23       11000000.10101000.0000000 0.00000000
HostMin:   192.168.0.1          11000000.10101000.0000000 0.00000001
HostMax:   192.168.1.254        11000000.10101000.0000000 1.11111110
Broadcast: 192.168.1.255        11000000.10101000.0000000 1.11111111
Hosts/Net: 510                   Class C, Private Internet
```


----------



## SirDice (Mar 26, 2013)

I would refrain from simply enlarging the subnet. Make it too big and you get different problems like broadcast storms etc.

When you run out of IP addresses it's time to take a closer look at the design of your network. Redesign it and take into account any future expansions.


----------

